# Hen ate unknown bulb from flowers



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw my chicken eating so thing white and it turns out to be a flower bulb since its in the ground need these 6 foot tall yellow flowers, they are not wild. Will she be okay???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know what it is, so I can't say for sure, but well fed chickens normally won't eat anything bad plant-wise. I have a backyard full of weeds they won't touch. Just keep an eye on her.


----------

